# Frage zu Visitenkarten



## Red (25. September 2006)

Hi hab da mal ne Frage, hab mir das so angesehn und wollte wissen warum bei meiner Visitenkarte als erstes Kräuterkundemeister steht und als zweites Alchimimeister obwohl Alchi erstberuf ist und ich den als erstes geskillt habe.

Habe beide berufe 3 mal geskillt um das zu testen, an was liegt es das bei all den andern Alchi als erster Stelle angezeigt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (25. September 2006)

Red schrieb:


> Hi hab da mal ne Frage, hab mir das so angesehn und wollte wissen warum bei meiner Visitenkarte als erstes Kräuterkundemeister steht und als zweites Alchimimeister obwohl Alchi erstberuf ist und ich den als erstes geskillt habe.
> 
> Habe beide berufe 3 mal geskillt um das zu testen, an was liegt es das bei all den andern Alchi als erster Stelle angezeigt wird?
> 
> ...


Das ist immer so, das ist normal.
Was stört denn daran ?


----------



## Gast (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Das ist immer so, das ist normal.
> Was stört denn daran ?



Naja stören kann man nicht sagen, hab nur 3 mal beide Berufe verschieden hochgeskillt weil ich den Alchi eben als erster Stelle wollte :-) seh das nur selten so wies ich habe


----------



## Roran (25. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Naja stören kann man nicht sagen, hab nur 3 mal beide Berufe verschieden hochgeskillt weil ich den Alchi eben als erster Stelle wollte :-) seh das nur selten so wies ich habe


Um den Alchi an erster stellen haben zu können,
müßen die Admins in der DatenBank das ändern.

Da kannst weder du noch ich was dran machen.


----------



## Gast (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Um den Alchi an erster stellen haben zu können,
> müßen die Admins in der DatenBank das ändern.
> 
> Da kannst weder du noch ich was dran machen.



Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wem kann ich da fragen? :-) Wäre super gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (25. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im IRC oder hier im Forum zu finden, B3N und Regnor
Oder du klickst HIER DRAUF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Im IRC oder hier im Forum zu finden, B3N und Regnor
> Oder du klickst HIER DRAUF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr nice danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Viel Glück bei deinem Antrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

